# Steel (Pics) 9/16



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

Had a good dy on the water today. Fished all along the lake with KSUflash and my cousins(his first trip) I went 0 for 2, with the other two going 1 for 1. Heat was pretty rough today, and flows varied for all the rivers, but it was a great day for not being far east and for the conditions. 

Sorry, something is wrong with my camera....

KSUFlash's first steel of the year: 25" 6lb











My cousins first trip and first steel: Mocking the "holding-out-the-fish-so-it-looks-bigger" trick


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job what river was this on


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good job!
Thats some good photoshop on the background!


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

That took a whole 2 minutes... We started at Chagrin and ended at the Grand which was unfishable. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Steelie Junkie (Jul 2, 2004)

No offense, but if you're paranoid about people knowing where you fished, what's the point of posting pictures???


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

To show off man. I love to show off the fish I didn't catch.

Its sort of like how you have 14 posts in 2 over years. Obviously you are one of the people who doesn't come here to contribute. 

Actually, its private property and the owner doesn't want people thinking they can fish on their land.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i think those pics look pretty cool. good job Ben!


----------



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

Great Fish!


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice fish ...Great job guys !!!

Fish On !!!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

nice fish! looks like a real solid one


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah. I was glad to get my cousin his first, especially on his first trip. Unfortunately, I missed my hog. Hopefully bring in some next week to make up for it.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Had a great time yesterday. Fishing was tough, and I was glad to get just 1. Looking foreward to a good season!!!

flash-------------------------------------out


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Nice fish there guys. Jig and maggots???? Any1 getting them on spoons?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice fish. It's sure good to get that first one under your belt.


----------



## Steelie Junkie (Jul 2, 2004)

findiesel said:


> To show off man. I love to show off the fish I didn't catch.
> 
> Its sort of like how you have 14 posts in 2 over years. Obviously you are one of the people who doesn't come here to contribute.
> 
> Actually, its private property and the owner doesn't want people thinking they can fish on their land.


Whatever, Jim Bob


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

Like, just whatever. So is Jim Bob your name? 

Another beneficial post. You almost have 15 posts in 2 years. 

Go sit on a bucket.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

I think you did good with the photo shop dude. I cant even remember how many pics ive seen posted on the net and sat back and thought about just where it was at.Or be on the river in the coming days and see something that looks familar, even though I may have never been there before.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

findiesel said:


> Its sort of like how you have 14 posts in 2 over years. Obviously you are one of the people who doesn't come here to contribute.
> 
> Well stated findiesel!!!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Not so sure why there is a big deal about modifying the background on a photo. Instead of worrying so much about why we edit them, why don't ya spend more time trying to find your own holes rather than ours.

I see your birthday is in 2 days....Happy B-Day, now please act your age.

Nuff said.....LOCK THE POST.....

flash-------------------------------out


----------

